# Show me your muddy dogs!!



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

We all have at-least one muddy dog picture.

This is Mae from tonight after playing in the pond.









Tank-his whole face was muddy









I never have my camera when Bentley gets really muddy so this is the best I can do,lol


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Leeo ... right after I just had bathed him! Lol! 

















From doing this! ...... Lol!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

You want to know how show dogs keep their coat looking great while not prancing around a show ring? Here is Hawkeye showing you his special dirt treatment.


----------



## PatchworkRobot (Aug 24, 2010)

untitled by PatchworkRobots, on Flickr 

untitled by PatchworkRobots, on Flickr


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

Crystal really doesn't like being dirty!


----------



## Tainted (Jan 23, 2012)

Typical boy. Loves to get down and dirty.


----------



## vertigo210 (Jul 22, 2012)

Here is my boy tracking mud all over the house, Uhg....the life of a parent


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

Luke loves water so much, any amount will do.









How about sandy??


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

Mae, you rival my TirCeo when she was a pup (she has seemed to have grown out of the MudPuppy title....THANK THE MAKER ).....5 mo old..........
















and after rolling in the wood chips....


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

Mae didn't have to do, to much rolling. She walked in to get a drink and sank,haha. but once out she rolled in it and then she chased frogs and kept falling,haha.


----------



## LadyBugAnBuddy (Jul 13, 2012)

This thread is so cute!!!!!! 

~Erica~


----------



## Kyllobernese (Feb 5, 2008)

Remmy when he was a puppy


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

I found one of Bentley!


----------



## Titan84 (Apr 19, 2012)

Tainted said:


>


What a great looking dog!


----------



## sheltiemom (Mar 13, 2007)

Tirluc wins.

Shiner at the lake


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

I don't have any of Kaytu, but Denali seems to love the mud. White dogs..

Low reservoir













































One of my favorite pics of her ever









Sandy mud! Coronado dog beach is her favorite place to dig.









But gopher holes work too









I bet that face just turned brown.









What? Something on my face?


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

I actually don't have any pics of Casper dirty. He prefers snow:


----------



## Deaf Dogs (May 28, 2012)

Ha ha ha Well, I have a couple of Oliver!
















































I have no idea why he seems to think he needs to lay in mud... LOL


----------

